# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Athens Digital Week Πέμπτη 16 ως τη Κυριακή 19 Οκτωβρίου

## NetTraptor

Για πρώτη φορά, η *Τεχνόπολις στο Γκάζι θα μεταμορφωθεί από την Πέμπτη 16 ως τη Κυριακή 19 Οκτωβρίου* σε μία ανεπανάληπτη διαδραστική εμπειρία για μικρούς και μεγάλους, με ελεύθερη είσοδο, προσφέροντας ψυχαγωγία και γνώσεις γύρω από τα εξαιρετικά επιτεύγματα και τις δυνατότητες της ηλεκτρονικής εποχής. Παράλληλα, από *τη Δευτέρα 13 ως την Κυριακή 19 Οκτωβρίου η Πλατεία Συντάγματος* θα είναι το σημείο αναφοράς του Athens Digital Week με ειδικά happenings και διαδραστικές παρουσιάσεις για όλους τους κατοίκους και επισκέπτες της Αθήνας με σκοπό την εξοικείωση με την τεχνολογία και την ενημέρωση για την *ψηφιακή Ελλάδα*.



Μια σπάνια ευκαιρία για χιλιάδες κόσμου να ζήσουν κυριολεκτικά την τεχνολογία, να εκφραστούν μέσα από αυτήν, να παίξουν και να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί της, να μιλήσουν για αυτήν και να μοιραστούν την ανακάλυψη. Μια πολυδιάστατη εκδήλωση με κεντρικό άξονα την καινοτομία και τους συναρπαστικούς δρόμους που ανοίγει η τεχνολογία

8 θεματικές περιοχές του ψηφιακού κόσμου θα εκπροσωπηθούν σε αυτό το μοναδικό πάρτι τεχνολογίας:

*DIGITAL MUSIC[/*:m:t210dn8h]VISUAL ART[/*:m:t210dn8h]ROBOTICS[/*:m:t210dn8h]TELECOM[/*:m:t210dn8h]SPACE[/*:m:t210dn8h]OPEN SOURCE[/*:m:t210dn8h]MODDING[/*:m:t210dn8h]GAMING[/*:m:t210dn8h]*

Όλα αυτά, και πολλά ακόμα, είναι το Athens Digital Week.

To AWMN θα είναι εκεί ενώ το πρόγραμμα του Talk Zone μπορειτε να το βρείτε εδώ

*13-19 Οκτωβρίου 2008, Αθήνα.*

----------


## socrates

Επίσης ως AWMN συμμετείχαμε και στο συνέδριο κάνοντας παρουσίαση του δικτύου μαζί με άλλες κοινότητες Hellug, Fedora, FreeBSD, Δράση Internet NOW.

H παρουσίαση βρίσκεται εδώ

----------

